# Help! ISO a cover for my electric receptacles



## msmofet (Dec 11, 2017)

My cats keep smacking and playing with the electric plugs and knocking them completely or half way out. Which is causing problems with my TV, games, cable box etc. getting turned off or turned on and off like a disco ball. We are very worried about an electrical fire if we are out and a plug gets knocked half way out and may cause a fire. Either I get a cover or get rid of the cats. I'd like a cover.

I need something like what companies put over electric outlets or thermostats so people can't use outlets or adjust the temperature on a thermostat. 
It looks something like this



But when I search all I keep getting are switch plates or baby safety outlet protectors.


Please help.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 11, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Safety-Innov...qid=1513013975&sr=8-15&keywords=outlet+covers

Are they Msbehaving when your not looking?
Cats will be cats.

Just kidding, if you can catch them going around the sockets they like best.
Try using a penny can. It won't hurt them (Rattling it alone might do the trick) Just toss it at the floor next to them.

Easy to make with no shipping charges.Amazon workers would luv ya for it to!

Aluminum cans, rinsed, dried.
Pennies, enough to make it rattle loud.
Duct tape the top closed.
Duct tape fixes everything.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 11, 2017)

Chef Munky said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Safety-Innov...qid=1513013975&sr=8-15&keywords=outlet+covers
> 
> Are they Msbehaving when your not looking?
> Cats will be cats.
> ...


 
I will check site out. Thank you.
The outlets are behind the entertainment center and other furniture not easy to get to or move so that won't work.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 11, 2017)

Ahhhhh, in that case...

You can block it off. Access denied.
Maybe someone has bought a new sound bar for the flat screen tv.
Take the Styrofoam from it and snug it in between the wall and entertainment center. If you think they will climb over to get behind it. Place the can on top of it. 

Tall cardboard boxes would work to. Use the blue painters tape for that.
Lets not get into how I found that out. Not one my brightest moments. 

PAINT wall...STAT!!!!!

We one had a problem with our GR always getting his toys stuck under and behind the furniture and entertainment center. He was making a game out of it. "How many times in a day can I make Mom lift this big heavy couch? Now let's see... 1...2....3....,Oh no. She's onto my game!"
Busted... 

I ended up using the long paper wrapping from items that were shipped.
packing it tightly under the furniture. It was a sad day for him.But a good one as well. He named himself. Trouble! We call him Trub.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2017)

How about getting some of these and rout out or using side cutters cut pass-throughs for the cords?

They're available at Lowe's and aren't too expensive.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you for advice.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 11, 2017)

My suggestion would be to replace your cats with a dog. Just sayin'...

CD


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 11, 2017)

caseydog said:


> My suggestion would be to replace your cats with a dog. Just sayin'...
> 
> CD



+1


----------



## Caslon (Dec 14, 2017)

Don't they still make those little flat plastic things that have two prongs and you simply insert them into each socket?


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 14, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Don't they still make those little flat plastic things that have two prongs and you simply insert them into each socket?



That doesn't help when you need to use the outlet.  MsMofet says that the cats are batting at the plugs, knocking them loose and potentially shocking themselves.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 14, 2017)

How about something like this?
https://www.overstock.com/Baby/KidCo-Outlet-Plug-Cover/5798030/product.html

It's made for kids. I would certainly think it would also work for cats.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 14, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> That doesn't help when you need to use the outlet. MsMofet says that the cats are batting at the plugs, knocking them loose and potentially shocking themselves.


 
+1 That's what I meant.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 14, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> How about something like this?
> https://www.overstock.com/Baby/KidCo-Outlet-Plug-Cover/5798030/product.html
> 
> It's made for kids. I would certainly think it would also work for cats.


 
I'll check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 14, 2017)

One shock would cure any and all future problems.


None of this unplug and restart business.

Hth... 

Munky.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 14, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> That doesn't help when you need to use the outlet.  MsMofet says that the cats are batting at the plugs, knocking them loose and potentially shocking themselves.



Which begs the question, just how many times per day do you need to plug and unplug an appliance from a particular outlet?


----------



## msmofet (Dec 14, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Which begs the question, just how many times do you need to plug and unplug an appliance from a particular outlet?


That's *not* the problem. *PLEASE* *read* my original post.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 14, 2017)

msmofet said:


> That's *not* the problem. *PLEASE* *read* my original post.



Sorry, my mistake.

Spray some mint or other scent at that area that cats don't like?

No?  

Just a suggestion.  

Don't spray liquid catnip there.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 14, 2017)

Cats LOVE mint.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 14, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Cats LOVE mint.




I did not know that,  I used mint as an example.   

BTW... your nick (msmofet).  "Little miss moffet sat on a toffet...".   

Cute.  

I've not looked into the meaning behind that rhyme.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 15, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Cats LOVE mint.



I believe I read somewhere that catnip is in the mint family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2017)

I have beds of mint and the neighborhood cats are in heaven!~


----------



## caseydog (Dec 15, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> How about something like this?
> https://www.overstock.com/Baby/KidCo-Outlet-Plug-Cover/5798030/product.html
> 
> It's made for kids. I would certainly think it would also work for cats.



This looks like the perfect answer -- short of replacing your cats with a dog. You could train them not to do that thing... bwaaahaaahaa, what am I saying, cats don't care what their humans want. Humans are subservient in that animal/human relationship. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Dec 15, 2017)

Chef Munky said:


> *One shock would cure any and all future problems.*
> 
> 
> None of this unplug and restart business.
> ...



That would work with most dogs. Most.

CD


----------



## msmofet (Dec 15, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have beds of mint and the neighborhood cats are in heaven!~


 Our cats would steal the candy canes off the tree!


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2017)

Well,  jeepers.  What smells do cats NOT like?  

There ya go!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Well,  jeepers.  What smells do cats NOT like?
> 
> There ya go!



They don't care for citrus smells.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Dec 16, 2017)

An hour in the oven at 450, then add bbq sauce.  That would stop them.  :^ )

Other than that, those covers are probably perfect.


----------

